# Archers who collect knives.



## foxj66 (Aug 31, 2009)

good post, in my knife collecting i have learned you get what you pay for, that is why i carry a CRK large 21 sebenza everday and i also own some spyderco and several benchmades


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

i have started collecting the case folding hunter anybody else


----------



## Jekel (Oct 18, 2009)

I have collected a few Hibbens through the years. It is a little collection and have not added to it for years. For hunting I have recently got a X Timer fixed blade and like it.. Not one I will have to worry about breaking. Thanks for the heads up on the hunting collection.. Don't like the usual collection stuff which is advertised.. Did get the wife 3 or 4 of the civil war knifes. They are nice to look at only and made her happy..


----------

